# [SOVED] TP-LINK TL-WN851ND only on 2,4 Ghz with 20Mhz

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

i bought a TP Link WiFi Card, but I can only use 2,4 Ghz with 20Mhz. 

Is there anything missing that is causing the card to only operate on this settings?

I would like to use the N 300MBit. (Card should support 5Ghz or?)

Any hint is welcome. 

Card:   https://www.conrad.de/de/wlan-steckkarte-pci-300-mbits-tp-link-tl-wn851nd-995241.html

```

lspci -vvv

06:01.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at f7200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] #80 [0000]

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

```

Kenel Part

uname -a

Linux rechner1 4.0.4-gentoo #7 SMP Sat Jul 9 12:39:27 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

.config

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH_CARDS=y

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DYNACK is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_CHANNEL_CONTEXT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCOEM=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

```

Peering Partner is a "FritzBox 7390"

Displaying:

PC-Linux-192-168-0-21 	192.168.0.21 	A4:2B:B0:A6:5A:2B 	30 / 50(Datarate MBs) 	2,4 GHz / n / 20 MHz   WPA2, 2 x 2 

```

iwlist scan

wlp6s1    Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 60:E3:27:E2:AD:FE

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"TP-LINK_E2ADFE"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000001d7fa39bfef

                    Extra: Last beacon: 57ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E54502D4C494E4B5F453241444645

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E101EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601050000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E101EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401050000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD0600E04C0201E0

          Cell 02 - Address: 24:65:11:73:9A:06

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"j3usjsi3lu345s56-2.4G"                                       <<< My Network #1 (j3usjsi3lu345s56-5G) is missing ???

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000156319

                    Extra: Last beacon: 57ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00156A3375736A7369336C753334357335362D322E3447

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706444520010D14

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C011BFFFF000000000000000000000100000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F080000000000000040

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD0C00040E010102010000000000

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 03 - Address: E8:94:F6:52:61:32

                    Channel:7

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"TP-LINK"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000007616ff6f3

                    Extra: Last beacon: 57ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000754502D4C494E4B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030107

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEF111BFFFF000000000000000000008000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 331AEF111BFFFF000000000000000000008000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1607070500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 341607070500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101840003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD990050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010000102030405060708090A0B0C0D0E0F1021000754502D4C494E4B10\

                                           230009544C2D57523834314E10240003392E3010420003312E301054000800060050F204000110110019576972656C65737320526F75\

                                           74657220544C2D57523834314E100800020086103C000101104900140024E26002000101600000020001600100020001

          Cell 04 - Address: A0:F3:C1:05:65:F6

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=27/70  Signal level=-83 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"TP-LINK_0565F6"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000f740d50a145

                    Extra: Last beacon: 57ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E54502D4C494E4B5F303536354636

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEF1103FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000406E6E70D00

                    IE: Unknown: 331AEF1103FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000406E6E70D00

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1603051300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 341603051300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101830003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD990050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010000102030405060708090A0B0C0D0E0F1021000754502D4C494E4B10230009544C\

                                           2D57523834314E10240003382E3010420003312E301054000800060050F204000110110019576972656C65737320526F7574657220544C2D575238\

                                           34314E100800020086103C000101104900140024E26002000101600000020001600100020001

```

Line breaks added by NeddySeagoonLast edited by Tux12Fun on Sat Sep 24, 2016 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tux12Fun

Oh I've seen 2,4 Ghz only.

But 300 Mbit should be possible

----------

## Ant P.

That product page you linked says your card only supports 2.4GHz. Even so, it should be connecting at high speed automatically.

Can you install net-wireless/iw and post the output of `iw phy0 info` and `iw wlp6s1 info`? The older wireless-tools don't know about 802.11n.

----------

## Tux12Fun

Thank you for your reply.

Yesterday I updated the kernel. But no change. Micro$$$ tells me that the Card is operating wit 150Mbit.  :Sad: 

Here is the output:

```

Wiphy phy0

        max # scan SSIDs: 4

        max scan IEs length: 2257 bytes

        max # sched scan SSIDs: 0

        max # match sets: 0

        max # scan plans: 1

        max scan plan interval: -1

        max scan plan iterations: 0

        Retry short limit: 7

        Retry long limit: 4

        Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

        Device supports RSN-IBSS.

        Device supports AP-side u-APSD.

        Device supports T-DLS.

        Supported Ciphers:

                * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

                * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

                * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

                * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

                * 00-0f-ac:10

                * GCMP (00-0f-ac:8)

                * 00-0f-ac:9

                * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6)

                * 00-0f-ac:13

                * 00-0f-ac:11

                * 00-0f-ac:12

        Available Antennas: TX 0x3 RX 0x3

        Configured Antennas: TX 0x3 RX 0x3

        Supported interface modes:

                 * IBSS

                 * managed

                 * AP

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * WDS

                 * monitor

                 * P2P-client

                 * P2P-GO

                 * outside context of a BSS

        Band 1:

                Capabilities: 0x11ee

                        HT20/HT40

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        TX STBC

                        RX STBC 1-stream

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

                HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 1.0 Mbps

                        * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

                Frequencies:

                        * 2412 MHz [1] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2417 MHz [2] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2422 MHz [3] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2427 MHz [4] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2432 MHz [5] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2437 MHz [6] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2442 MHz [7] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2447 MHz [8] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2452 MHz [9] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2457 MHz [10] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2462 MHz [11] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2467 MHz [12] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2472 MHz [13] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

        Supported commands:

                 * new_interface

                 * set_interface

                 * new_key

                 * start_ap

                 * new_station

                 * set_bss

                 * authenticate

                 * associate

                 * deauthenticate

                 * disassociate

                 * join_ibss

                 * remain_on_channel

                 * set_tx_bitrate_mask

                 * frame

                 * frame_wait_cancel

                 * set_wiphy_netns

                 * set_channel

                 * set_wds_peer

                 * tdls_mgmt

                 * tdls_oper

                 * probe_client

                 * set_noack_map

                 * register_beacons

                 * start_p2p_device

                 * set_mcast_rate

                 * channel_switch

                 * set_qos_map

                 * connect

                 * disconnect

        Supported TX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * mesh point: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-device: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

        Supported RX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x40 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * managed: 0x40 0xd0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * mesh point: 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-device: 0x40 0xd0

        software interface modes (can always be added):

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * monitor

        valid interface combinations:

                 * #{ managed } <= 2048, #{ AP } <= 8, #{ P2P-client, P2P-GO } <= 1,

                   total <= 2048, #channels <= 1, STA/AP BI must match

                 * #{ WDS } <= 2048,

                   total <= 2048, #channels <= 1, STA/AP BI must match

        HT Capability overrides:

                 * MCS: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

                 * maximum A-MSDU length

                 * supported channel width

                 * short GI for 40 MHz

                 * max A-MPDU length exponent

                 * min MPDU start spacing

        Device supports TX status socket option.

        Device supports HT-IBSS.

        Device supports SAE with AUTHENTICATE command

        Device supports low priority scan.

        Device supports scan flush.

        Device supports AP scan.

        Device supports per-vif TX power setting

        P2P GO supports CT window setting

        Driver supports full state transitions for AP/GO clients

        Driver supports a userspace MPM

        Device supports active monitor (which will ACK incoming frames)

        Driver/device bandwidth changes during BSS lifetime (AP/GO mode)

        Device supports configuring vdev MAC-addr on create.

```

```

iwconfig

wlan1     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          

wlp6s1    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"j3usjsi3lu345s56-2.4G"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 24:65:11:73:9A:06   

          Bit Rate=6.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:437   Missed beacon:0

enp4s0    no wireless extensions.

wlan2     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          

lo        no wireless extensions.

hwsim0    no wireless extensions.

```

```

rechner1 thomas # iw wlp6s1 info

Interface wlp6s1

        ifindex 3

        wdev 0x1

        addr a4:2b:b0:a6:5a:2b

        ssid j3usjsi3lu345s56-2.4G

        type managed

        wiphy 0

        channel 1 (2412 MHz), width: 20 MHz, center1: 2412 MHz

        txpower 19.00 dBm

rechner1 thomas # iw wlan1 info

Interface wlan1

        ifindex 4

        wdev 0x100000001

        addr 02:00:00:00:00:00

        type managed

        wiphy 1

        txpower 0.00 dBm

rechner1 thomas # iw wlan2 info

Interface wlan2

        ifindex 5

        wdev 0x200000001

        addr 02:00:00:00:01:00

        type managed

        wiphy 2

        txpower 0.00 dBm

rechner1 thomas # iw hwsim0 info

command failed: No such device (-19)

```

```

06:01.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 168, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at f7200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] #80 [0000]

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

```

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ADMTEK=y

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ATH=y

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DYNACK is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_CHANNEL_CONTEXT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCOEM=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_AR5523 is not set

# CONFIG_WIL6210 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set

# CONFIG_WCN36XX is not set

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tux12Fun,

Please check your dmesg for something like 

```
20/40 MHz operation not permitted on channel pri=1 sec=5 based on overlapping BSSes
```

The spread spectrum on the 2.4GHz band means that each WiFi link is actually 5 channels wide, centred on the channel you are on 

Your channel 7 actually uses channel 4.5 to channel 9.5.  

This also means that there are really only 3 channels in the 2.4G band.   Channels 1, 6 and 11

N operation may need two non overlapping channels and your iwlist scan shows channels 1, 3 and 7 in use already (+/- 2.5 channels)

The only free non overlapping channel you could have is channel 12 and that may not be permitted in your region.

You could try disabling auto scanning if you nave it enabled and see if you can force N mode that way.

----------

## Tux12Fun

I can't see this message in dmesg.

I reconnected with wicd and this this the dmesg output

```

[   33.233829] EXT4-fs (dm-2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   42.149114] EXT4-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   43.142404] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-15e389d2-59d6-d296-671a-966b15538ab6) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[   46.963131] nvidia-uvm: Loaded the UVM driver in 8 mode, major device number 245

[  120.090417] wlp6s1: authenticate with 24:65:11:73:9a:06

[  120.112543] wlp6s1: send auth to 24:65:11:73:9a:06 (try 1/3)

[  120.120380] wlp6s1: authenticated

[  120.121107] wlp6s1: associate with 24:65:11:73:9a:06 (try 1/3)

[  120.132527] wlp6s1: RX AssocResp from 24:65:11:73:9a:06 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[  120.132672] wlp6s1: associated

[47340.733526] wlp6s1: deauthenticating from 24:65:11:73:9a:06 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[47348.988038] wlp6s1: authenticate with 24:65:11:73:9a:06

[47349.010082] wlp6s1: send auth to 24:65:11:73:9a:06 (try 1/3)

[47349.017641] wlp6s1: authenticated

[47349.017689] wlp6s1: associate with 24:65:11:73:9a:06 (try 1/3)

[47349.030770] wlp6s1: RX AssocResp from 24:65:11:73:9a:06 (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=2)

[47349.030887] wlp6s1: associated

rechner1 linux # dmesg | grep -i 'not permitted'

rechner1 linux # 

```

----------

## Tux12Fun

I Changed to a 5Ghz Card an the Problem is gone.

----------

